# Too much Tenacity?



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I think I've read too many threads and watched too many YouTube videos as seeing I can't buy or use Tenacity, my lawn appears to suffering from too heavy an application?!?!? :mrgreen:


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Didn't know weeds can grow on a grill.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@kaptain_zero Yes, that looks like a heavy app. The bleaching is an effect of the mesotrione. But I suspect that all is not lost.
Wait for temperatures to warm--consistently warm. I'd estimate 6-8 months for recovery, but that is just a guess. :thumbup:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I was up in your town this past week, saw snow on Friday. Driving around it didn't seem like there's much room for snow along the roads, must get a little interesting.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I also spray my patio furniture with Tenacity. What a coincidence!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

:lol:


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

@greengrass I think they are called grillweeds........

@social port Yeah, we usually shoot for the end of April to start cleaning up. We'll see what happens, the leaves are still in the trees, so I'm hoping it'll warm up a bit so I can get them cleaned up.

@ABC123 My condolences to you for having had to make the trip up here. And yes, if it's a bad winter, the snow piles up high enough that you can't see who is coming on the cross street. At that point all the main drags get the piled up snow removed with large snow throwers that blow directly into dump trucks which haul it away. Most years we get away with not doing it, but others..... well.....

Thankfully it's less than 2", with bare spots here and there, so if the sun comes out, it should clear up quickly. In the past we've been hit with major snow in early October and then the snow just reflects the sun's heat back up and it stays until spring. Normally, it snows for the first time on Halloween or later and we often go well into November without snow on the ground. By the looks of it, not this year.... but only time will tell.

I'm thinking of trying that late over seed trick where it germinates in the spring, but it seems kind of iffy to me.


----------

